# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  functions in other languages

## martindwilson

find here a list of equivalent functions in 9 languages
http://cherbe.free.fr/traduc_fonctions_xl97.html

----------


## dglasgow

I have visited your site and i can see functions in 9 languages but most of the excel users are interested in using only English language What is the cause for this?
...........................................................
Duke Glasgow

----------


## martindwilson

i think you're missing the point old son.
if you cant fathom it out i'm not explaining it to you.

----------


## shg

That's very handy, Martin, thank you. I've looked for such a list on a few occasions without success.

----------


## spix81

> find here a list of equivalent functions in 9 languages
> http://cherbe.free.fr/traduc_fonctions_xl97.html



Here is an up-to-date dictionary for Excel 2007 functions with 14 languages:

http://www.piuha.fi/excel-function-n...languages.html

----------

